# Inspired by Roses Haul!



## ElvenEyes (Jun 10, 2011)

I am loving the colours in this haul so much!  I am thinking ahead to days full of roses, mums, holiday season!  Everything bright and bold!  I realized I did not have a single red creme nail polish in my collection and NO red MAC lipsticks, so had some fun concentrating on these colours!

  	OPI~Opi Red, Elephantastic Pink, LaPlaza-tively Hot, MAC plastic containers
  	MUFE Uplight in #11.#12, MAC l/s in MAC Red and Cockney, Dior 5 Couleurs Petal Shine
  	NARS l/g in Chihuaha, NARS Matte Velvet Lip Pencils in Dragon Girl, Bettina, Damned, MUFE Aqua Eyes in 12L, 20L, 11L, 6L


----------



## heart (Jun 11, 2011)

Great haul as always, loving the OPI and NARS.  Also, did you get a chance to check out Ruby Woo or Russian Red?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 11, 2011)

heart said:


> Great haul as always, loving the OPI and NARS.  Also, did you get a chance to check out Ruby Woo or Russian Red?



 	I did!  I don't like full matte lipsticks so skipped over and also found both look too orange on my skin. They might look fabulous on you, though, because you are an NC, whereas I am an NW!


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the MAC lippies!  You should do some swatches.  I'm starting to get into the reds.  =)


----------



## sayah (Jun 13, 2011)

Great haul! Cockney is wonderful!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 13, 2011)

The NARS lip gloss looks amazing! I'm totally going to check it out next time I go shopping!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

Great haul! Love the velvet matte pencils of course!!  
  	@ naturallyfab NARS l/g in Chihuaha is a classic and beautiful, but if you are looking for a nude pink definitely also check out my fav: NARS l/g "belize"



naturallyfab said:


> The NARS lip gloss looks amazing! I'm totally going to check it out next time I go shopping!


----------

